# How do you keep your car clean in the winter?



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

So what do you guys do to keep your car clean? I'm thinking about taking it to a touchless car wash, but I'm not sure if i should. I'm just wondering if they even clean your car good or if they can scratch the cars finish.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

SeriouslyOrange said:


> *So what do you guys do to keep your car clean? I'm thinking about taking it to a touchless car wash, but I'm not sure if i should. I'm just wondering if they even clean your car good or if they can scratch the cars finish. *


I'm normally a champ and wash my car from time to time just like I would in the summer. There's not as much snow here than some places at all, but the water's still cold. I would stay away from anything not personally hand washed. Well, I have seen some shitty hand washes, but if you went out there and did it yourself, put a nice few coats of wax, you should be good to go.


----------



## GXEman (Oct 24, 2002)

Whats the difference between keeping it clean in the winter, and keeping it clean during the rest of the year?


----------



## Kimchee76 (Oct 25, 2002)

GXEman said:


> *Whats the difference between keeping it clean in the winter, and keeping it clean during the rest of the year? *


I know you this already, but in winter they lay out the salt in the street and that's bad. I usually got to does coin operate car washes, put a dollar and spray the wheel-well and under the car.

Other thing is that in the winter is friggin hard washing a car with your fingers and ears turning all blue. 

I usually do a complete wax job (wash, clean, polish, and protect with carauba wax) with a buffer around this time, which is kind of late, probably better around August/September. Then do another one when it gets warm enough in the Spring time. It's helps protect it from the salt and less frequent washes in the winter.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I put mine up for the winter but I use a pressure wqsher for my truck. It's good because the blasting will knock ice away and you can wash it in slightly freezing weather.


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

well before the snow comes i usually put on a good amount of wax, i try to wash it after snow storms because the road salt and chemicals kill paint but thats about it


----------

